# Campanogo head badge- seen before??



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2021)

Just saw this Campy? Head badge on a crappy house painted frame.. Rivets on badge appear to be original.

Anybody seen it before. Know if frame and lugs or that, anything in parts, rims etc.  on it  is campy. No sign of the badge in google photos. Perhaps a fake, what?  Worth stripping house paint if original paint exists? Restore? IDK nuttin here except, looks like a a couple of rolls of electrical tape is wasted. . According to owner, 'made in Japan in 1978 for Campy'? Never heard of that either. A Japan copy-cat?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 19, 2021)

That doesn't match any font or script Campagnolo has ever used - doesn't even match the spelling.




I believe the bicycle brand is Campania, a short-lived Japanese brand from the 70s


			VeloBase.com - Bicycle Model


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> That doesn't match any font or script Campagnolo has ever used - doesn't even match the spelling.
> View attachment 1375403
> 
> I believe the bicycle brand is Campania, a short-lived Japanese brand from the 70s
> ...



Yup. Knew it didn't make any sense but couldn't get me brain-eyes to see exactly what all letters said.  and but needed to verify as 100 bucks didn't add up too .B/C owner thinks it's made in Japan for Campy. 

Albeit not always a waste as, I've gotten before, a whole complete, high end campy set, including rims for $60 once. No hunt no victories

Moreover it's a Copy-cat  colors, font and design name to fool people. 

http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/anthony-ls-campania-sport/

Thanks.


----------



## juvela (Mar 19, 2021)

-----

creator of badge & company which imported the cycles was located in Van Nuys California

subject machines are private labelled Fuji products

here is a forum discussion thread on one which matches a Fuji S10-S:






						My new Campania - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - My new Campania - As found... taking a photo of the drive side was too tough to produce! A new to me Campania Concourse... I'm going to guess about circa 1974. I haven't tried to cipher any dates on any of the components yet. Nitto bars & stem, no name brakes (but with Fuji...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




1974 Fuji S10-S catalogue page:






here are two forum discussion threads on one termed the Professional model:






						Campania Professional freebie - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Campania Professional freebie - Picked this up last weekend from a neighbor. Dr. Google tells me this was a Japanese brand that was trying to evoke Italian flair, and this was apparently the top model. Its nothing special, but it is double butted chromoly, and apparently...



					www.bikeforums.net
				









						1972 Campania Professional - Bike Forums
					

Classic and Vintage Bicycles: Whats it Worth? Appraisals. - 1972 Campania Professional - Not certain whether I want to sell, but in case I do, I'd like input on a fair price. The bike is currently as-is. Rides fine, brakes, shifts, etc. No issues. Needs a tiny bit of polishing on the hubs...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





the facility in Van Nuys did some assembly (not manufacturing) of the cycles for about a year or so ca. 1973-74

-----


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 19, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> creator of badge & company which imported the cycles was located in Van Nuys California
> 
> ...



Yeah, Thanks. Once I got the name straightened out, I saw all the stuff about em. Maybe there were some decent versions but, that fake name, Copy-cat, virtual theft of Campy's fonts and Italian  colors, Whole design of head badge;  just turns me off on everything associated wit em,  big time.  >> But Thanks again!


----------

